# lowest unit cost printing



## eeftingm (Aug 11, 2014)

Guys,

I really could use your help. How can you have a good quality print on a t-shirt for small order batches (e.g. 10, 20, 30 items) for a printing price of around 4-5 euro's per shirt (1 print position, both single and multiple colors)...

Is this DTG or is there another technique?
How does this vary across different designs with less/more colors?

Question related to Europe business if that's relevant in some way.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

If you're putting the work out to a printer then I can only see screen print as the viable option for this kind of price if it includes the shirt as well, that's not including screen set-ups.

Unless it's decent volume and a CMYK print then those costs woudn't be worth most printers time IMO


----------



## eeftingm (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes so that's the thing screen set-up costs are included in this price...


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Well depends if they're charging to set the screen's up then


----------

